# Batteries



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is a short blog on taking care of your batteries......especially interesting are Dan Andersons tips on computer operated tractors and combines.









In The Shop | AGWEB.com

Regards, Mike


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Good suggestions, something we all should do.

(No, I don't either!)


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

"A conventional "trickle charger" is not designed to stay connected to batteries, and will overcharge and damage batteries if left connected."

I've known that but didn't pay much attention to it because I usually don't have to keep chargers on anything. However, I recently had some Dewalt power tool batteries rebuilt and the instructions I got back with the batteries was "DO NOT LEAVE IN CHARGER". I always thought that they shut down when they were finished charging, but evidentally they don't. The rebuilt ones sure hold a charge longer though.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Mike120 said:


> However, I recently had some Dewalt power tool batteries rebuilt and the instructions I got back with the batteries was "DO NOT LEAVE IN CHARGER". I always thought that they shut down when they were finished charging, but evidentally they don't. The rebuilt ones sure hold a charge longer though.


That's strange, the literature wit hthe chargers says to leave the battery in after fully charge as it goes into a maintenance mode and is supposed to "tune up" the cells.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

mlappin said:


> That's strange, the literature wit hthe chargers says to leave the battery in after fully charge as it goes into a maintenance mode and is supposed to "tune up" the cells.


That's what I always thought.....I always run them down before I recharge them as well. The rebuilts really hold a charge longer than the OEM's though, now I'll get to see if they last as long. I'm taking them off the charger now....but that will only last until I either forget or nothing breaks for a while.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Mike120 said:


> That's what I always thought.....I always run them down before I recharge them as well. The rebuilts really hold a charge longer than the OEM's though, now I'll get to see if they last as long. I'm taking them off the charger now....but that will only last until I either forget or nothing breaks for a while.


Not supposed to run them down, soon as a drop off in the tool performance is noticed they should go in the charger. I remember the old ones guys use to tape the triggers down to run em completely dead before going in the charger. Even under no load, low voltage causes heat in any electric motor which is hard on the brushes and the windings.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

I never could understand that when I am told to let my cell phone go completly dead every once in a while then fully charge it...and then I am told never let my car type batteries go dead that if they stay that way for 2 days or so they are trash. As long as I keep avoiding too much sucess I won't have to worry about computer controled farm equipment lol


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

mlappin said:


> soon as a drop off in the tool performance is noticed they should go in the charger


Sorry, that's what I meant by "run down".....I didn't mean down to zero.



Nitram said:


> I never could understand that when I am told to let my cell phone go completly dead every once in a while then fully charge it...and then I am told never let my car type batteries go dead that if they stay that way for 2 days or so they are trash. As long as I keep avoiding too much sucess I won't have to worry about computer controled farm equipment lol


I've got an old original iPhone that goes on the charger every night. I can count the number of times it's gone to zero on one hand and I've never had a battery issue. Battery technology keeps changing and the rules for charging them seem to change as well. I guess it's just one more thing that we have to keep track of.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Couple years ago my cell got where it wold go dead in less than a day. I drained where it wold not even turn on a few times, it started holding better charge. It'll now hold a charge lots longer. I've found if I don't charge it to max it lasts longer. If it stays on the charger for a couple hours after the light turns green, it goes down faster.


----------

